# Emigration flight



## Calvin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all, we activated our visa in November and are now looking to book our flights out in January to move over permanently. Can anyone tell us who gives the best luggage allowance.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Calvin:

There are two sets of rules in place depending on where you fly through.

Piece method
Weight method

This is explained in more detail at this page: 
Baggage allowance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Airlines when flying through Europe, Asia, Australia, Africa use the Weight method, when those same airlines fly through some countries like the US and Canada they instead use the piece method. 

This is important to answer your question.

Piece method: 2 checked luggage of 23 kg or 32 kg meaning a total luggage allowance of 46 kg or 64 kg per passenger. This applies to Discount Economy class. Those on Full Economy, Business, First get the 32kg allowances and often get 1 or more extra pieces allowed per passenger. This last part varies by airlines so check with the airline website for the latest rule. 

Weight method, depending on booking class (Economy/Business/First) you are allowed one checked luggage of 20/30/40 kg per passenger. Some airlines (usually the more expensive carriers) allow an additional 10 kg per passenger if they know the passenger is immigrating, this tends to be a ad-hoc decision on the airline rather than policy. 

Therefore to maximise your luggage allowance you can try routing your travel through the US/Canada to take advantage of the piece system. You are not required to stay in those countries, just to transit through them. It is key to precisely weigh your luggage as overweight luggage usually attracts heavy fees per/kg and/or per/piece and this is especially true of long distance flights. I usually err on the side of caution and leave 1 or 2kg lee way (so don't pack more than 22 or 31 kg per piece if going through the US). 

If you have more freight than this then try contacting shipping companies or post offices to see if shipping boxes would be more cost effective. 

Good luck. 




Calvin said:


> Hi all, we activated our visa in November and are now looking to book our flights out in January to move over permanently. Can anyone tell us who gives the best luggage allowance.


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi amaslam,

This is a good piece of info.

I applied on Nov 2007 and today I received the news of my PR being granted....

Counting the days are over .... hoping to go to western Australia... appreciate all useful inputs.

Regards,
Amri


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We got double the baggage allowance (40kg) when we flew with Singapore Airlines. I got them to confirm by email just in case we had a nasty surprise at check-in after being told we only have 20kg.

The additional baggage is only a one-off and that's when you have your first date of entry.

As far as I'm aware only Singapore Airlines allow the additional baggage - I know there is another airline (maybe Emirates) but I'm pretty certain these are the only two.

When we came over permanently we flew Malaysia Airlines and the couple in front of us were told they were over the limit and had to pay £35 per excess kilo. The check-in person told us that generally if it's 20kgs they tend to let anything up to 25kgs but over that, you will be stung. 

To be certain our baggage was not over the limit, we took them down to our vets where they have a large, flat weighing scale they use to weigh dogs, worked perfectly (didn't have faith in the accuracy of our bathroom scales).

Dolly


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

I signed up for a website to help us keep track of the paperwork we needed/etc and this is what they said about travel:

_Most airlines offer a special luggage allowance for new migrants to Australia, upon proof of their permanent residency status.

Qantas allows new migrants who book a special one-way migrant fare from New Zealand, Europe, Africa and Asia to travel with 40 kilos of luggage per person (the standard economy allowance is 20 kilos per person).

Migrants from the USA, Canada and South America are allowed to bring 4 pieces (suitcases) per person.

To take advantage of this allowance, you must book a one-way ticket and inform your travel agent that you are migrating to Australia. You will have to produce evidence of your visa and residency status. Please ask your travel agent for further details. 
_


Hope that helps


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Double baggage allowance is only for first entry, one way ticket, with permanent visa for most of airlines like SQ. Always check with customer service of airlines b4 booking stating ur visa


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

plus u r allowed hand baggage too.. they permit upto 7 kgs in hand baggage but ppl stretch it to 10 kgs.. so al in all one can manage 50 kgs per person.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Get in touch with IOM (International organization for migration) as they have negotiated deals with several airlines for double baggage allowance etc especially for holders of migrant visas.

See IOM


----------



## andyh (Sep 13, 2009)

Calvin said:


> Hi all, we activated our visa in November and are now looking to book our flights out in January to move over permanently. Can anyone tell us who gives the best luggage allowance.


Emirates best luggage allowance


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

what would happen to luggage allowance in a scenario if:

1. Primary Visa holder avails the double allowance of 40Kg for initial entry without taking his dependents.

2. Primary holder then takes his family with him at a later time. So at this time can his family avail the double luggage allowance of 40Kg each. I think this time the primary holder cannot avail the 40kg allowance then.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

royen when u take a one way ticket, u get the 40 kg allowance provided this is the first entry to AU. if u go once and come back to pick them, u wud be allowed just 20 kgs and the rest of the family can tk 40 kgs but recently dolly wrote in some thread that all dependents have to make IE together, i am not sure but its best if u check if u can go first and then get the family at a later stage. though a friend did this, the husband went first and she followed after 5 months.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

*and with spouse visa?*

Hi,

Hubby is Aussie, but not us.

We're travelling together.

Do you know if we can ask for extra allowance for me and kids?

Thanks,

Busyte


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

Calvin said:


> Hi all, we activated our visa in November and are now looking to book our flights out in January to move over permanently. Can anyone tell us who gives the best luggage allowance.


google x 10


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> royen when u take a one way ticket, u get the 40 kg allowance provided this is the first entry to AU. if u go once and come back to pick them, u wud be allowed just 20 kgs and the rest of the family can tk 40 kgs but recently dolly wrote in some thread that all dependents have to make IE together, i am not sure but its best if u check if u can go first and then get the family at a later stage. though a friend did this, the husband went first and she followed after 5 months.


Thank you very much Anj for your answer. Yes, it makes sense to get it clarified in writing with the flight guys. Any idea whether my 7 month old baby would also be eligible for 40kg? He has heaps of clothing


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

What about cheaper players like Tiger Airways and Ethiad Airways.. Any first time baggage experience with them from Asia?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Tiger is a LCC, so every kilo is charged for (somehow they always have a baggage fee, no freebies). Etihad is a full service airline and since they are trying hard to be the next Emirates they might be more forthcoming with a bit of baggage allowance. 



mpgrewal said:


> What about cheaper players like Tiger Airways and Ethiad Airways.. Any first time baggage experience with them from Asia?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Royen:

Infants usually get a 10 kg allowance, but you might get 20 kg if on a one way immigration flight. 





royen said:


> Thank you very much Anj for your answer. Yes, it makes sense to get it clarified in writing with the flight guys. Any idea whether my 7 month old baby would also be eligible for 40kg? He has heaps of clothing


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> royen when u take a one way ticket, u get the 40 kg allowance provided this is the first entry to AU. if u go once and come back to pick them, u wud be allowed just 20 kgs and the rest of the family can tk 40 kgs but recently dolly wrote in some thread that all dependents have to make IE together, i am not sure but its best if u check if u can go first and then get the family at a later stage. though a friend did this, the husband went first and she followed after 5 months.


Hi there Anj,

When we validated we got the 40kg baggage allowance with Singapore Airlines on a return ticket. We stuffed our suitcases with as much as we could and stashed them around our uncles house. We then went back home for 4 weeks and then came over here for good. That second trip we only got the usual 20kgs.

Re initial entry, I think we came to the conclusion that the main applicant can have their IE apart from the rest of the family (as long as the family had their IE before the validation period ended and that the main applicant was first....we were hoping an agent would clarify.

Dolly


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you very much Anj, Dolly and Amaslam


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Tiger is a LCC, so every kilo is charged for (somehow they always have a baggage fee, no freebies). Etihad is a full service airline and since they are trying hard to be the next Emirates they might be more forthcoming with a bit of baggage allowance.


Good thing about Tiger is : if you don't have any baggage, you can reach from Bangalore to Perth via KL or Bangkok in less than 200 AUD (total cost/person)... It is ultra cheap.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi mp, its ultra cheap and ulta uncomfortable 
a friend did brisbane to bangalor and cudnt straighten her legs once she finally landed here. but yes i was shocked when she told me the cost


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Seriously though, who flies without baggage when they emigrate?

I'm sure the customs officer would ask the same thing ... "So Mr. MP, you intend to spend months and years in AU and have no baggage, let me see that visa letter again and make some inquiries, I won't be a moment"



mpgrewal said:


> Good thing about Tiger is : if you don't have any baggage, you can reach from Bangalore to Perth via KL or Bangkok in less than 200 AUD (total cost/person)... It is ultra cheap.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Seriously though, who flies without baggage when they emigrate?
> 
> I'm sure the customs officer would ask the same thing ... "So Mr. MP, you intend to spend months and years in AU and have no baggage, let me see that visa letter again and make some inquiries, I won't be a moment"


May not be good for first time flyers but certainly for people on validation trips & visitor trips for 2-3 days who can squeeze everything in a handbag. $800/person saving is a LOT :clap2:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No disagreement there, most of the time India fares are $1000 AUD and really the more popular the holiday there (i.e. Diwali) the higher it is. Killer when it's Dec/Jan rush (all the expats in AU/Singapore/UAE/USA/UK going to the subcontinent).

Most of the people I know take Singapore, Emirates, or Thai to get there.



mpgrewal said:


> May not be good for first time flyers but certainly for people on validation trips & visitor trips for 2-3 days who can squeeze everything in a handbag. $800/person saving is a LOT :clap2:


----------

